# Plastisol transfers and tie-dye shirts



## azstokes (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a client who wants a black design on a blank white shirt - that will then be tie-dyed. I have been using plastisol transfers for most of their designs, but wonder if the transfer will hold up once tie-dyed. Part two of my question can plastisol transfers be applied to shirts that are already tie-dyed (again black on a mult-colored tie-dye shirt)

Thanks in advance for any input you can provide.

Love these forums have been reading for years and always seem to find the answer I need but have never posted


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Rather than make a blanket statement I would recommend testing a couple of shirts to see if it meets your needs.


----------



## azstokes (Feb 17, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Rather than make a blanket statement I would recommend testing a couple of shirts to see if it meets your needs.


Thanks for the input, and I would but I don't really know how to tie-dye, and my client would prefer I put the image on the shirt, and then they want to tie-dye afterwards. The requested order is also for 150 shirts .... so I don't want to purchase the plastisol transfers to test it and find out it doesn't work and be stuck with 148 transfers that I can't use.... just wondering if anyone has actually tie-dyed a garment after they have applied a transer


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

azstokes said:


> Thanks for the input, and I would but I don't really know how to tie-dye, and my client would prefer I put the image on the shirt, and then they want to tie-dye afterwards. The requested order is also for 150 shirts .... so I don't want to purchase the plastisol transfers to test it and find out it doesn't work and be stuck with 148 transfers that I can't use.... just wondering if anyone has actually tie-dyed a garment after they have applied a transer


Proworld can make a white base transfer for darks and should work no problem. We used them on safety green which migrates through a regular transfer abut switched to dark trans and worked pwrfect. 150 shirts over a year and print looks great.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Could you not take any plastisol transfer that you might have and apply it to the white shirt? Then they could test the tie-dye process to see the results.


----------



## azstokes (Feb 17, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Could you not take any plastisol transfer that you might have and apply it to the white shirt? Then they could test the tie-dye process to see the results.


I think that's what I'm going to have to do, I don't have any black ones though ... as the majority of items that use plastisol for are white on black garments ... but I do have some brown I can try ... Thanks again for taking the time to help a newbie out!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Tie dye first, transfer second, works just fine.


----------



## trs (Apr 23, 2013)

One of our clients recently ordered our transfers and white sweatshirts. They applied our transfers to the sweatshirts. Then tie died the sweatshirts and were quite pleased with the results.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

wormil said:


> Tie dye first, transfer second, works just fine.


I agree. This is the best way to do this. Dye first.


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

I strongly recommend tie dyeing first…..you'll get cleaner more consistent results, especially if it's a complicated fold.

Jo


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think tye dyeing will affect the ink. We've had people buy shirts that were screen printed directly and then tie dye them and never had an issue. It should work the same for transfers.


----------

